# Tesla S P100D - Drag racing adventures



## garsh

Tesla has pretty much completely won over these two gearheads at Motortrend.

They do a pretty good job of explaining just how quick an electric car reacts to hitting the go pedal compared to a combustion vehicle. And they explain how/why the ludicrous acceleration makes people feel sick.

Oh, and yes, we should definitely call this model the "Tesla S Plood".


----------



## garsh

Oh, and those Arachnid wheels do look pretty good.


----------



## Rick59

garsh said:


> Tesla has pretty much completely won over these two gearheads at Motortrend.
> 
> They do a pretty good job of explaining just how quick an electric car reacts to hitting the go pedal compared to a combustion vehicle. And they explain how/why the ludicrous acceleration makes people feel sick.
> 
> Oh, and yes, we should definitely call this model the "Tesla S Plood".


Same licence plate number as the Model 3 production cars. They must have made lots of copies of it.


----------



## MelindaV

Rick59 said:


> Same licence plate number as the Model 3 production cars. They must have made lots of copies of it.


The number 63277 is the number assigned to Tesla. The small vertical numbers/letter on the right is what is different per plate ('37M' in the Model S/RS7 video - and essentially indistinguishable in most of the mule photos)


----------



## garsh

Teslarati article:
Tesla Model S P100D drag races Dodge Challenger SRT 392 in 1/4-mile battle
_Unfortunately for the Dodge Challenger SRT 392, it appeared to have experienced a misfire during the middle of the run_​
I didn't hear any misfire. What I did hear was the engine hitting the rev limiter twice. It's more likely that the driver was not experienced.


----------

